# Hotshot IC piping sizes



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

so i am very anal when it comes to the colors under my hood lol.. with my new custom intake/cobra maf. im gonna setup i want to get all new silicone couplers in blue. so that it matches... and to make sure i do not have a boost leak anywhere. i know this is gonna be a pain in the ass but does anyone know the piping sizes starting from the throttlebody coupler all the way to the maf?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> so i am very anal when it comes to the colors under my hood lol.. with my new custom intake/cobra maf. im gonna setup i want to get all new silicone couplers in blue. so that it matches... and to make sure i do not have a boost leak anywhere. i know this is gonna be a pain in the ass but does anyone know the piping sizes starting from the throttlebody coupler all the way to the maf?


2 1/2 on the TB to cold pipe, 2 1/2 from cold pipe to IC, 2 1/2->2 from IC to hot pipe, 2" coupler from hot pipe 1 to hot pipe 2, and 2" from hot pipe to compressor outlet. 
The stock piping has a 3"->2 1/2" coupler to the intake pipe, then a 2 1/2" coupler from the pipe to the MAF. For the cobra MAF, you'll need 1 3" coupler from the compressor inlet to an intake pipe and a 2nd 3" coupler from the intake pipe to the MAF.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks soo much for the info thats exactly what i need bro.. 
u are awesome lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dont use any worm clamps. spend the extra money and get t-bolt clamps!!!!!!


----------

